# B Sure 2 Run Grammar Check!



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

Always ru


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

I hope he didn't _loose_ his life...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2015)

Very important:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

Hold the bacon!


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

hahaha you guyz…Okay, What do you say when you want to comfort a Grammar pedantic?….. "There, their, they're".


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> hahaha you guyz…Okay, What do you say when you want to comfort a Grammar pedantic?….. "There, their, they're".




:rofl: Lara..


I agree Red, I hate words that are used in the wrong context...spelling mistakes are easy to make, we all do it if we're typing in a hurry or if someone is dyslexic   but using words like 'loose' instead of lose which seems to be endemic, or 'of' in a sentence when it should be 'have' for example  does get my hackles rising..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> hahaha you guyz…Okay, What do you say when you want to comfort a Grammar pedantic?….. "There, their, they're".



I say it two, too, to....


----------



## Falcon (Jul 13, 2015)

What bugs me is that so many people don't know the difference between  "lose"  and  "loose".


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

Eye hope youse dont juge me harchley four mi spellin beecause I youse a spell checker butt sumtymes eye fourgit.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What bugs me is that so many people don't know the difference between  "lose"  and  "loose".



LOL falcon I said that in post 7...it really irritates me too..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What bugs me is that so many people don't know the difference between  "lose"  and  "loose".



Me too!  That annoys me more than any.  Another is alot as one word.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too!  That annoys me more than any.  Another is alot as one word.



I never EVER make that mistake but I have seen it alot.  *Smile*


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I think we all make spelling mistakes like that at some point Annie,  people who use words like of instead of have in a sentence or as we said Loose instead of lose, on a regular basis( it's even worse when they say ''loosing'' as in ''john was on the loosing team.'').:aargh:.... clearly are just being lazy grammatically..



True. Good grammar was drummed into us as kids. I've always been a good speller as well.


----------



## Bee (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I ain't bin ejumacated, so teks me as yous fin me.:shrug:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

Knowledge is power???


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

I hate spelling errors. 
You mix up two letters and 
your whole post is urined 

~ _Andrew Gardiner_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

That's telling them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2015)

Looking back to the 'Piggy' cartoon,  surely it should read "Owing to",  not "Due to".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)

"Usage Note: _Due to_ has been widely used for many years as a compound preposition like _owing to_, but some critics have insisted that _due_ should be used only as an adjective. According to this view, it is incorrect to say _The concert was canceled due to the rain_, but acceptable to say _The cancellation of the concert was due to the rain_, where _due_ continues to function as an adjective modifying _cancellation"_.
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/10325/what-is-the-difference-between-owing-to-and-due-to


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2015)

Your dinner vs you're dinner.
One leaves you nourished
the other leaves you dead.
Correct grammar saves lives. :shark:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> Your dinner vs you're dinner.
> One leaves you nourished
> the other leaves you dead.
> Correct grammar saves lives.



LOL.  And along the same lines:  Let's eat grandma.  vs Let's eat, grandma.


----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2015)

“It's hard to take someone seriously 
when they leave you a note saying, 
'Your ugly.' 
My ugly what? 
The idiot didn't even know the 
difference between your and you're.” :single_eye::zombierolleye::zombie:

― Cara Lynn Shultz, _Spellcaster_


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh boy......


----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2015)

Nostalgia is like a grammar lesson: 
you find the present tense but the past perfect! 

_~Attributed to both Owens Lee Pomeroy (1929–2008) and Robert Orben (b.1927)_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2015)

Repast!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2015)

imp said:


> We wonder if this has "caught on" in other parts of the country, it surely is a common mistake out West: Many signs on businesses, for example, have nouns in the plural, containing an apostrophe followed by an "s", thereby meaning (noun) "is".  Store selling tools, sign says "TOOL'S", contraction for "tool is". We see this everywhere, and it kinda bugs us.    imp



This bugs me, too.  Seems to me that if you were putting up a sign, you'd make the effort to spell things correctly.  PS:  Wouldn't the "tool's" be possessive for tool, as in the tool's handle was loose?


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2015)

Discalimer: I know I'm not suppose to start a sentence with a preposition like "But" or with the word "And",  
nor do run-on sentence. And I know I do it all the time on this forum. And I'm sorry. 

But here's the thing (brace yourselves for a run-on sentence), I do it anyway because I like to, because it sounds good to me, because it makes sense to pause and break there, because I'm not being graded, because I can, because I don't care, because I'm retired and free now, because I'm old and it's time to do my own thing, because I don't feel like taking the time to proofread, because I don't want my last words on my deathbed to be that I regret never being a rebel, because I don't want my epitaph to read "Here Lies Miss Goody-Two-Shoes", because you all know what I'm saying whether it's perfect or not, because you all will still love me anyway…right?…oh, and…I like to do dots…lots of them…I guess you've noticed that layful::sorrytku:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2015)

Some folks  (even here on this forum)  STILL don't know the difference between  LOSE  and  LOOSE  !   Gack !


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmmmnn.....Now there's an idea.....a run-on Epitaph!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh dear. Sounds like one of those 6 women wrote that Epitaph and had a bone to pick (har har)


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2015)

RIP  George.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 11, 2015)

Lara said:


> Discalimer: I know I'm not suppose to start a sentence with a preposition like "But" or with the word "And",
> nor do run-on sentence. And I know I do it all the time on this forum. And I'm sorry.
> 
> But here's the thing (brace yourselves for a run-on sentence), I do it anyway because I like to, because it sounds good to me, because it makes sense to pause and break there, because I'm not being graded, because I can, because I don't care, because I'm retired and free now, because I'm old and it's time to do my own thing, because I don't feel like taking the time to proofread, because I don't want my last words on my deathbed to be that I regret never being a rebel, because I don't want my epitaph to read "Here Lies Miss Goody-Two-Shoes", because you all know what I'm saying whether it's perfect or not, because you all will still love me anyway…right?…oh, and…I like to do dots…lots of them…I guess you've noticed that layful::sorrytku:


Lara, I also do all of these...because it is the way I talk/think.  I am not writing a paper.  I am interacting in a forum.  
 I also have to edit too frequently.  My eyes are 81 years old.  They are unable to  see what I type. Cannot type and peer closely at the screen...at the same time.  Make too many errors.  When I enlarge the font, in order to see it, I sometime forget to reduce it again.  So, if all this is too offensive...ban me. :bigwink:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

I try to use appropriate grammar where possible. That said, I am the daughter of an English teacher, (the language, not the nationality,) was forced to take elocution lessons as a child...need I say more? Ick! Felt more like execution lessons. Sigh.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2015)

*Take a grammar quiz and see how you do 
with some common spelling errors :*
 Click on : http://www.surveee.org/spellingmaster.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 5, 2015)

How about "I could care less" in lieu of "I COULDN'T care less" ( which is correct).....


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 5, 2015)

Lara said:


> *Take a grammar quiz and see how you do
> with some common spelling errors :*
> Click on : http://www.surveee.org/spellingmaster.html
> 
> View attachment 21070





Wow! You aced this test. You answered all correctly to be considered a  true spelling master! We bet you were the grammar and spelling fanatic  back in the day in English class or you just read a lot. Anyway,  Congratulations to you! You are in the top 3% of spellers in the country.  Now If you don’t mind please share this quiz with your friends and family and let’s see how well they do!
Answers For Reference: fiery, misspell, rhythm, definitely, grateful, acquire, conscience, pronunciation, entrepreneurs, vacuum


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2015)

Lara said:


> *Take a grammar quiz and see how you do
> with some common spelling errors :*
> Click on : http://www.surveee.org/spellingmaster.html


Wow! You aced this test. You answered all correctly to be considered a true spelling master! We bet you were the grammar and spelling fanatic back in the day in English class or you just read a lot. Anyway, Congratulations to you! You are in the top 6% of spellers in the country.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2015)

Got 'em all right.   After all, I was a teacher.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

imp said:


> We wonder if this has "caught on" in other parts of the country, it surely is a common mistake out West: Many signs on businesses, for example, have nouns in the plural, containing an apostrophe followed by an "s", thereby meaning (noun) "is".  Store selling tools, sign says "TOOL'S", contraction for "tool is". We see this everywhere, and it kinda bugs us.    imp



Drives me nuts, too!  I've been known to holler (in car with windows up) "No, no, no! You want the PLURAL, not the POSSESSIVE!"  If I were going to put up a big sign, at least I'd make an effort to be sure it was grammatically correct.  Yeesh.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

Lara said:


> *Take a grammar quiz and see how you do
> with some common spelling errors :*
> Click on : http://www.surveee.org/spellingmaster.html
> 
> View attachment 21070



Aced the quiz!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

I sometimes see words misspelled or misused on this board. For instance, peek and peak. Take a peek behind the curtain. The mountain has  a peak.​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow! You aced this test. You answered all correctly to be considered a true spelling master!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Even though I speak three languages,I suck at grammar in all of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2018)

When I come across Grammar Police, I always pat them gently and in a soothing manner say, "There, their, they're."

That said, my pet peeve is that there are actually some people who truly believe "voila" is spelled "wah-lah".


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2018)

jujube said:


> When I come across Grammar Police, I always pat them gently and in a soothing manner say, "There, their, they're."
> 
> That said, my pet peeve is that there are actually some people who truly believe "voila" is spelled "wah-lah".


Lulz.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 14, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Eye hope youse dont juge me harchley four mi spellin beecause I youse a spell checker butt sumtymes eye fourgit.




4r3 y0u r34lly 5ur3 4b0u7 7h47?   layful:


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

No wonder ESL people have so much trouble unraveling things.

[good, blood, food, took,] Same two letters but totally different sounds.


----------



## dkay (Aug 5, 2018)

I try to check on my grammar but the other day gramper got a ****** prescription and I haven't seen grammar or gramper for over a week. 

I was just wondering if there is anyone else who intentionally tries to annoy the grammar police. I sometimes do and I find it to be rather entertaining.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## icaremystic (Apr 15, 2019)

- How's you? 
- I am neat, aren't I? 

:love_heart:


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2019)

Years ago, I had a co-worker who was a real jerk.  The business owner decided to make him store manager.  It was a really stupid choice because he was full of frustration & anger & he took it out on employees and customers.  Unlike my co-workers, I didn't take it from him & that made him more angry.  He'd leave me notes on what needed to be done before the end of the day & he'd talk to me like I was 8 years old.  I told him, "Ya know, you're not making ME look stupid; you're making YOURSELF look stupid...but then...you don't have to work very hard at it."

There was a Clean Erase black board in the lunchroom.  To get back at me, he left a note on it that read:  (mistakes included)  _"As the Duke once said lifes sure hard but its a lot harder when your stupid."  _It was in blue ink.  I took the Red marker & corrected all his mistakes.
Then, I wrote under his note: _ "He was right."
_
When he went into the lunch room, I watched him staring at the black board, then he gave me a mean look for 2 minutes straight!  It took me 20 minutes to stop laughing.


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 16, 2019)

win231 said:


> years ago, i had a co-worker who was a real jerk.  The business owner decided to make him store manager.  It was a really stupid choice because he was full of frustration & anger & he took it out on employees and customers.  Unlike my co-workers, i didn't take it from him & that made him more angry.  He'd leave me notes on what needed to be done before the end of the day & he'd talk to me like i was 8 years old.  I told him, "ya know, you're not making me look stupid; you're making yourself look stupid...but then...you don't have to work very hard at it."
> 
> there was a clean erase black board in the lunchroom.  To get back at me, he left a note on it that read:  (mistakes included)  _"as the duke once said lifes sure hard but its a lot harder when your stupid."  _it was in blue ink.  I took the red marker & corrected all his mistakes.
> Then, i wrote under his note: _ "he was right."
> ...




omg! :d


----------

